# ENTP or INTP (quiz for all types!)



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

piscesfish said:


> Scored ENTP. I think my high Fe definitely swayed this-- I'm INFJ.


Either this or Ni Dom, which can easily act as Ne if you are quirky enough.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm INFP.

Test result: 71% INTP, 29% ENTP
Not surprised that the result was a maintaining of Ji dominance with Ne support.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm definitely an INTP (47%), but my result was ENTP (53%).


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Intp - 53%

entp - 47%


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

INTP: 82%
ENTP: 18%

Makes sense as I used to identify myself as an INTP, and as an ISTJ I share INTPs' dedication to the sciences.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

59% intp


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

53% ENTP to 47% INTP (I'm INTP).


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

Since I'm an ENFP, naturally I scored absurdly high on ENTP.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

53 % entp
47 % intp

I'm INFP


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

59% INTP
41% ENTP

I'm an INFJ.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

65% INTP
35% ENTP

I'm INTP


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Look at all the votes for the types for themselves. :laughing:


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

I got ENTP and I'm an INFP :tongue:


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

53% ENTP, 47% INTP. I'm an INTJ.

It was pretty obvious when the questions weren't really aimed at me at all though, so sometimes I had to pick the alternative that felt the least wrong.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ENTP, I think I am being in relationship with one. Lord, give me some patience, because, sometimes, Ne drains me like hell. 

Me = ISXP.


----------

